# Ultra Acans and Palys



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Unique frags for sale, Ultra Acans and beautiful palys.

Bloodshot paly...............30 pp
Crazy Ladies paly............35 pp
Panama blue zoa.............15 pp
Sky Lima Limon...............30 pp
Purple People Eater(PPE)...20 pp
King Midas......................10 pp
Green Fairy Dust Paly......10pp
Ultra Xmen paly...............5 pp
Green People eater............5pp
Working on People eaters palys frag pack...4 different PE

Acans as follows:

Ultras.....20 pp
A-AA......10 pp.
Acans are healing right now and will be available for sale from Saturday November 5th

Located at Bayview and Sheppard.

Welcome to FragCave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









































Acans


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

Alex great stuff


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

endlessblue said:


> Alex great stuff


Thanks Andy

Ultra rainbows.

























Others..


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

:-o :-o :-o :-o :-omg


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Seen it and got few on Sunday. Just WOW................

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

hrmmmm why does that set up seem familiar?

what does "30 pp" mean?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Familiar as if you seen something similar?
Pp meand Per polyp 

Greg you are the best!!!!!
Ill take a shot today Of the bloodshot is very nice


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

Acan #1 is amazing!! Well done, top end Zoaman and now Acan king. When can we expect chalice master??


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice stuff Alex... Glad to see a post with the new stuff. You can expect a visit from me soon.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

bought some stuff on sunday and they have open up nicely! 

good sheet!

tony~


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Words cannot describe


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Flazky said:


> Words cannot describe


Get a tank up asap flazky! so you can put these corals in!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hopefully, ill have time for it close to Christmas T_T


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

everything except the fairy dust opened up in like half an hour!
the crazy ladies have never been so sexy ^_^


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hoyuen said:


> everything except the fairy dust opened up in like half an hour!
> the crazy ladies have never been so sexy ^_^


Crazy ladies is the latest realese from Jason Fox, usually they go from 50 to 60 dollars per polyp, still few frags aval..


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Very Clean setup.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

you got any fairy dust left alex?
Mind died (accident, not your fault, they actually opened up for a few days) My guess is a snail or hermit crab knocked the stems off the frag... so i tried to super glue it back on. but on the wrong spot...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Very Clean setup.


Thanks.


Hoyuen said:


> you got any fairy dust left alex?
> Mind died (accident, not your fault, they actually opened up for a few days) My guess is a snail or hermit crab knocked the stems off the frag... so i tried to super glue it back on. but on the wrong spot...


Yes I do have more, I have the same problem but with a wrasse that keep pulling the polyps off the frags it made me so mad that I catched him and threw him in the sps tank see if he can pull anything from there


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Still some Designer zoas aval, Acans now are 5pp of the AA and 15pp for the ultra rainbow


----------

